# Unable to query Tomcat Manager: couldn't connect to host



## crus (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe einen  Hosting Account gemietet. Nun wenn ich mein .war File Uploaden will, dann kommt ständig die Fehlermeldung:
*Unable to query Tomcat Manager: couldn't connect to host*

Da ich erst seit kurzem mich mit JSP/Tomcat auseinander gesetzt habe, bin ich doch etwas ratlos....
Benutze IDE: NetBeans 5.5.1 mit dem Add-on NetBeans Visual Web Pack

Hoster: http://www.server20.hostfactory.ch/ => http://www.hostfactory.ch/Private_Standard_Details_webhosting.html => Plesk

Vielleicht ist ja jemanden das Problem bzw. die Fehlermeldung bekannt 

mfg


----------



## Halunken-Joe (30. Jun 2007)

Hast Du Zugriff auf die Logfiles? Wenn Dein Hoster linuxbasiert arbeitet könntest Du sie unter /var/log/tomcat finden.

Bei mir sammeln sich die Fehlermeldungen anscheinend (ich habe so wenige) in den catalina* files: Z.B. catalina_2007-06-19.log

Die schaust Du Dir dann mit einem less filename, einem more filiename oder einem texteditor an. Vielleicht findest Du darin detailliertere bzw aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## crus (30. Jun 2007)

Hallo Halunken-Joe,

Danke für die Antwort!
Finde leider keine Logfiles zum fehlerhaften Upload.


----------

